# New Forum Slogan?



## halfbreed

I think we can do better than "The team by the Bay". List your ideas here and when we have enough, I will start a poll.


----------



## HKF

Warriors... Come out and Play....


----------



## ssmokinjoe

HKF said:


> Warriors... Come out and Play....


I think it's more like, "War-ri-ors... Come out and Play-yay" :bsmile:


----------



## D5

"The team with all the big white euro guys."

:laugh:


----------

